# brooks military saddle ,



## leo healy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi all i thought some of you might be interested in my latest find a saddle made by the wright saddle company,exactly the same as the brooks military saddle with eight springs and frame structure ,few pics  







brooks 



olympic


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Who made Who? (sounds like an AC/DC song)


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 30, 2015)

There are dozens of saddles that are the same style as the Brooks Military saddle. 

That's because the Brooks Military saddle (in its various sizes and models over different years) was merely a normal Brooks saddle with a different stamping


----------

